# List of warranty issues



## ctsoderq (Dec 14, 2003)

We've had our Outback for eight months and are happy with its layout and features. We're not pleased with the quality. Here is a list of the warranty issues to date, most are resolved, but we're still working on others. I see from other posts that these problems are not unique. In spite of all the issues, we're still satisfied with the dealer, they seem to want to resolve everything. I'm posting this list in hopes of helping new Outback owners to thoroughly check out their trailers before the warranty expires. I know I'm picky about making sure the trailer is 100%, but we bought a brand new trailer and it isn't the cheapest one out there. Anyway, hope someone can use this info, drop a line if you need details on any of items.

Summary of warranty items:
1. Side slide out broke. Wood mount for roller came loose, bottom of slide would drag, blew 30 amp fuse (dealer said they've fixed more than one trailer with this problem).
2. Water heater igniter continuously fired, even when flame was burning.
3. Water pump installed with missing mounting screw, vibrated-noisy
4. Sliding plastic cover on front screen door stuck, canâ€™t move
5. Rear screen door stuck on bottom of door jamb, had to be forced open
6. Rear slide lock handle broken
7. Wrong weight sticker inside kitchen cabinet (it said our 25â€™ trailer weighed 14,000 lbs.)
8. Both fenders not attached to center support, one cracked due to flapping in wind
9. Gray and black tank labels were installed in reverse positions
10. Black tank valve handle fell off
11. Propone tank cover cracked
12. AC breakers were labeled wrong
13. Plumbing vent cap on roof broke off next to shower sky light
14. Oven pilot would not stay on (fixed three times)
15. Bike door leaks (in one time for this, going back in to fix again)
16. Rain leak above window at dinette (in one time, going back to fix, again)
17. Heating duct crushed, severely limiting air flow to front two vents and vinyl flooring puffs up when the heater is on.
18. Fresh water tank drain nipple spins in tank (but doesnâ€™t leak)
19. Plastic molding at front bottom of trailer around hitch A-frame is bulging out (I think it was over-tightened at factory)
20. Gutters not continuous, leak in gutter joint that drips under awning when it rains.
21. Awning not continuous where it connects to trailer and drips under awning, when it rains
22. This wasnâ€™t a warranty issue, but one of the plastic hoses blew off a fitting by the water pump spraying water all over the inside of the trailer under the dinette seat, while hooked up at a campground. Re-installed hose and tightened all fittings and itâ€™s okay. (I have to admit, for some reason, I didn't install the pressure regulator when I hooked up)


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Sounds a little like the list we had with ours. A lot of just minor nuisances. Most of ours I was able to fix myself as I'm pretty handy and enjoy tinkering. My wife has finally stopped asking " what are you doing out there now?"







Having a good dealer makes all the difference. We've got all the bugs worked out now and are very happy with ours.

You would think since they build these trailers all day long everyday, they would figure out how to do it right









good luck, don't get frustrated, it can all be repaired.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My list was long as well. Mine was in several times getting things worked out, and I'm not completely sure they are all fixed as of yet. Warranty is over with mine, so hopefully some of those issues don't come back to haunt me!

Most of my problems arose from my dealer. It is the largest dealer around, and I just had issues with everyone from the salesperson, management, and especially the service folks!

Overall, I'm very happy with my purchase, but I still believe that KEYSTONE OUTBACK's Quality Control SUCKS! All these issues should have been caught at the factory, and stomped out long ago.

OUTBACK QUALITY CONTROL gets a big







from me.

(but I still love my trailer!)


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Guess I'm one of the lucky ones....hope I don't jinx myself. We have had virtually no problems with our Outback 28rss since we got it last June. We have been very happy with the quality.


----------



## WOODTRAILMAN (Nov 6, 2003)

Hey Yall
Two people need to be fired that work at Keystone:
1. The person who labels the gray and black tanks.
2. The Engineer who designed the propane tank cover.
Wood


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

ctsoderq, thats quite a list. We had a few Issues with ours but nothing like that. I think my list consist of about 5 items. We have had our Outback 2 years and the tank cover finally cracked. I took galvanized air-conditioning ducting sheet metal and cut pieces of metal shaped them to the inside of the cover, drilled and riveted it back together. Then I put a strong epoxy on the back side of the cracks and painted the pop rivets white. It's very hard to tell it was ever cracked. I might add it is much stronger than before.







I will agree with one thing, from what I've herd Keystones Quality Control isn't doing so well right now.

PS: We did buy the extended 7 year warranty on all the major appliances and components. Believe me it can pay it self off real fast. It cost us $1800.00 and has already been used twice. Replaced the refrigerator at $1200.00 one time and repaired the air-conditioner another $200.00 total thats $1400.00 I already got most of what I put on the policy back and still have 6 years to go on it. Remember on these type of repairs we can't blame Keystone. It's the other manufacturers that you have to deal with after your one year factory warranty is up.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

My guess, and that is all that it is, is that demand was so great so early that management made a bad decesion to move more units instead of hire the staff needed to ensure that the units that were going out of the door were of high quality.

With that said. it would seem that they have the quality issues under control. Just like djd1023, I have a 2004 28rss that was purchased last spring that has not yet been to the dealer. I did have the swithed labels and I had the dealer get me new ones that I applied myself.

I also have a leak in one of the exterior doors and a small leak on the rear slide. I am taking my unit in for the first time next weekend for these issues to get looked at. Other then that it has been great.


----------



## KampingKris (Aug 26, 2003)

Can relate on the warranty issues. It's a hassle and not something one would expect from a NEW trailer!
Ours experienced a persistent leak around the bed slide which is hopefully now resolved due to readjusting the supports and new seals. It will weep a little water when the rain is REALLY heavy since those gutters are not exactly huge...
Our other warranty item was the outside stove cabinet/cover. They replaced the stove outside door as it never was installed level. The stove itself also began to peel and they have ordered a new top - of course it's been on order for a few months.
Keystone parts are SO SLOW! 
Luckily no problem with the bike door - yet anyway - or at least my daughter hasn't complained about having "wet" feet!!


----------



## rerion (Jan 18, 2004)

We purchased our 23fbs in November of 2001(I think we got one of the first ones off the line). We have had several of the minor problems that have already been mentioned (we also had the black & grey tank labels backward. I think there is a person in the Keystone plant laughing at all of us). The biggest problem we had that was never resolved was that our kitchen sink didn't completely drain. The company just said it was not a warranty issue, period. The sink has also cracked in two places that had to be patched. Very happy with the unit other than the sink issue and because of the reaction we got from Keystone, we will never buy another of their products regardless of how much we like the floorplan or unit in general.


----------



## WOODTRAILMAN (Nov 6, 2003)

Hey Rerion, Is the 23fbs a new model? I have'nt seen that one yet.


----------



## rerion (Jan 18, 2004)

Woodtrailman,

Actually, it is a model that they discontinued very quickly. Must not have been enough people that only wanted one bed and one door. We (wife & I) really like the floor plan with the kitchen in the rear and the queen bed in front. We only use it about three times a summer and then the month of September for elk hunting. As I stated previously, we really like the Outback with the exception of the sink issue. Even the sink thing wasn't that big of a deal had it not have been for the reaction we got from Keystone customer service. I couldn't believe they can just independently decide when something is a warranty problem and when it is not. The sink does not work like a sink is supposed to and now that it has cracked in a couple of place (I believe it is all related to the poor design), I am really not happy. Of course it is out of warranty now and I paid $250 to get it repaired at the end of the summer before I winterized it for the Winter.

I am new to this forum, as you can tell by the "newbie" tag. Is there a way to post pictures?

Ron


----------



## WOODTRAILMAN (Nov 6, 2003)

RON

I think you can send Vern the pictures and he will take care of that. Click on the photo alblum on the front page. Vern, Camping, and Jollyman can help you more than me. I'm a newie myself.
Wood


----------



## WOODTRAILMAN (Nov 6, 2003)

Wait a minute, Thats Jollymon not Jollyman. Must be a Jamacian thing.








I think he cruises alot.
Wood


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Email me the pictures to [email protected] and I will post for you Ron. Try not to send to large of pictures I still have dial-up connections.







I still have to post CamperDC's ( sorry for the delay Doug) pictures and I can do it all the same time.


----------

